# If you wanted a Vaja case, but don't have the $



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

For everyone that loved the Vaja, but not the price, take a look at these from SGP. the look very much like the Vaja for a fraction of the cose
http://www.sgpstore.com/index.php/cPath/23_36

I'm on the fence between this one and a Happy Owl.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the frameless aspect of their book style cases, but the "lump" on the back, the interior poem, and the utter lack of a typing position are all deal breakers.  Owners on other sites have also expressed some concern over long term wear of the leather hinge.

Just points to consider...everyone uses their ipads so differently!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Jesslyn, Thanks for sharing these; they really look nice; I like the inscription part, but not sure about the lump either; they look well made though, and seem to have a lot of happy customers; also, for leather cases the price is really good. I sent them a message to find out how much they weighed and am waiting to hear back.

Right now, I'm holding off until I make any decisions until August 1; that is when Abas comes out with their flip-style design with a built-in stand. (I found out about these through Octochick's Kindleboard review.)

A big deal breaker for me, in any case I consider is having a wide margin of leather around the edges; that's one thing I like about the Apple cover is that it's such a narrow margin; I love my Oberon cover, but it is pretty heavy, and I'd like another option.


----------



## mrdragoman (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Jesslyn, but I prefer to continue saving money for a Vajacase. I really love the Mamut Case for Ipad


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

mrdragoman said:


> Thanks Jesslyn, but I prefer to continue saving money for a Vajacase. I really love the Mamut Case for Ipad


Have you seen it on cases.com? It's the best price I've found. http://www.cases.com/va442br.htm


----------

